# Torn between Colormunki + Eye1display2



## Atma Singh (Jul 14, 2009)

eye1display2: £16' http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=1'1&pf_rd_p=467128473&pf_rd_i=468294
colormunki: £34'http://www.amazon.co.uk/COLORMUNKI-CMUNPH-Colormunki-Monitor-Calibrator/dp/B''169N'BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247577498&sr=1-1
at the moment, i only really need to calibrate my monitor (eizo ce24'w) but i can see that at some point i will get into home-printing and would appreciate the ability to create my own printer profiles. the idea of using this when capturing, editing and self-printing fine-art work is really exciting.
i want to know what experience people have had when using it to create accurate print profiles. how about if you bought it but realised it doesn't calibrate your monitor as well as the eye1display2...to me, especially at the moment, monitor calibration is more critical than the other stuff which i won't be getting into for at least another year or so...and colormunki is over double the price of the alternative.
ps - if you now of cheaper UK prices, pls do let me know.
pps - i hear that initially there were support-related issues with colormunki. anything i need to know in terms of possible problems?
thanks.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 14, 2009)

With the ColorMunki, you can also profile projectors and also a quite funny thing, you can sample colors on objects such as your walls, canvas, your car etc. It comes with the Munsell and Pantone color systems. Look at this thread... particularly this post and this one about The Digital Pouch .


----------



## hassiman (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Torn between Colormunki + Eye1display2: ColorEyes Display Pro*

I have heard that the profiles from the Colormunki while better than nothing are not that much better than nothing... not enough samples. Go with ColorEyes Display Pro. Read the writeup in latest Shutterbug. Uses the X-rite puck which is about the best out there.


----------



## Atma Singh (Jul 17, 2009)

i ordered the spider 3 elite via amazon uk - worked out just over £3' cheaper than eye1display 2 and seems to be very highly regarded. it came down to price in the end.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 22, 2009)

[quote author=hassiman link=topic=7216.msg49425#msg49425 date=1247869''8]
I have heard that the profiles from the Colormunki while better than nothing are not that much better than nothing... not enough samples. Go with ColorEyes Display Pro. Read the writeup in latest Shutterbug. Uses the X-rite puck which is about the best out there.
[/quote]
You can add as much color patches to scan as you wish! You can add patches targeted for the reproduction of a specific image and it will tweak the existing profile each time you do so; not replacing previous readings and just improving the actual profile(s).


----------



## Atma Singh (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks denis. i went with the syder3elite figuring right now i can leverage the extra money colormunki would have cost for other things i need - homne-printing is some way off for me. i just can't believe that i waited this long to get my pride and joy, my eizo ce24'w, calibrated. perhaps it may never forgive me but now it's done, i am sure that the long road to forgiveness is at least in sight.


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 25, 2009)

Had trouble with ColorMunkie. I used generic profiles for week until I got the i1. It's much better in my case.


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 26, 2009)

Thought about this a bit more and having considered that you can change such basic parameters as gamma point with the "Spyder" and not the "ColorMunkie" it seems that what we're really talking about here is marketing. Both the "Spyder" from Colordata, and the "ColorMunkie" from X-Rite are aimed at the sophisticated band of consumer hobbyists, while solutions costing more than $1'''USD (the next price tier) are intended for small, professional and semi-professional shops and private individuals. The next tier is for the truly hardy, or, solely professional at $+3'''USD and includes the more arcane forms of color management such as RIPS costing at from $3'''USD to more than $8'''USD. Having said all that, the Spyder3 from Colordata seems to be more adaptable for tweekers that the "ColorMunkie". There is, therefore, much more blogging than real enlightenment on this subject.


----------



## cfuehrer (Mar 12, 2010)

A local shop by the name of BookSmart Studio that specializes in fine art and photography printing that is owed and run by graduates of Rochester Institute of Technology (RIT) highly recommended the X-Rite i1 Display 2 for monitor calibration. I just ordered one for myself today. I already had them profile my printer so I should be in good shape once this comes to get my monitor setup. I was very lucky enough to catch a dip in pricing for a few hours today and got it for what it was running about a year ago.


----------

